# Who's with me?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As most of you know I edit the TTOC magazine absoluTTe.

However, due to members moving on and other commitments, many have either lost interest or simply don't have the time to help out.

If there is anyone out there in TT land that would like to help out with teh magazine - writing articles, editing or proof reading, then your help would be very much appreciated.

Yours in anticipation.

Kell.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

You have pm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I do regular articles for Club Audi (in July on the Hungary trip). If you want I mail you if I do one which involves TTs.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Kell, I'm happy to proof read anything for you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> Kell, I'm happy to proof read anything for you.


Ditto (if there's anything left over after DXN :wink: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I do regular articles for Club Audi (in July on the Hungary trip). If you want I mail you if I do one which involves TTs.


Very kind offer Dani - and I'll take you up on it as long the article doesn't go to both places. :? Having read Audi Driver this month (after absoluTTe had gone to print) I've realised that it has many of the same articles that appear in the latest absoluTTe.

Andy, thanks for the offer.

Likewise NaughTTy.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell - Anything as well.

Not too technically minded but write a damn good story!

Would be more than happy to help.

Neil.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Very kind offer Dani - and I'll take you up on it as long the article doesn't go to both places. :?


It's ony for the CA news letter usually, not for Audi Driver, Kell


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i'd be happy to proof read 

*now where are me reading glasses*


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Am already putting together my trip in July

UK - Munich - Lake Garda - Ferrari - Italian Riviera - Monaco - St Moritz - Munich

Kell is well aware, but thought I would share.

One of the comments that we've had (Cogbox) is to make the articles more interesting to the broader range of members that are being attracted. There should be more balance of stories that people relate to and those stories for the hard core TT Owner. At the moment its leaning to far towards the hard core, and possibly alienating new members. Also, having the balance helps towards filling the magazine easily - there are only so many Tailspin articles that can really be produced for example.

Also, the balance of articles should be considered (ie their page size) and also a bit more of a mix of adverts should be persued - remember the demographic of users with TTs is predominently ABC1 (ie lots of disposable income!).......leverage off it to increase revenues that at the end of the day, pay for the running of the club!

Just my tuppenth....

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good feedback Jae...  Look forward to your article!! Kell was saying he may actually serialise it!! 

WRT advertisers, we've drawn up a list of potential advertisers... people like Omega, Breitling, Ted Baker, Paul Smith, Hugo Boss, Bose, Sony, Denon, etc, etc , etc and will also be reviewing advertising rates for the next 4 issues...

We will hopefully be making contact with some of the above and seeing what we can do...

Thanks for the info on member feedback, etc... you know, you could have passed this feedback to us before now :wink:

Oh and I'll look out for your membership application :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The customer feedback was via the printers, and we only heard after 4 went to print  Shared now anyways!!!

Good spectrum of potential advertisers....if you want to pass things by us (as part of the next 4 issues contract  ) we can help you structure some kind of strategy and help with some Market Research.....this includes your Rate Card and positioning.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Could everyone that has responded to this thread please send an email to me at

editor @ ttoc.co.uk (remove spaces - just there to avoid getting unwanted spam)

and we'll see about getting access to the committee forum, where we can discuss the magazine away from prying eyes. (Or rather, keep it a secret to avoid everyone knowing what to expect.)

Looking forward to gettign your emails, and your help...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

8) done this months ago


----------

